# Wooden Box mod



## Rellik (22/10/14)

I've started to research building my own wooden box mod. I would like to build a simple full mech mod (not bottom fed yet)
I saw this video and think this guy's handywork is awesome.



I also saw @Nooby 's thread regarding an RDA *for his wooden box mod.* Instead of hijacking his thread I would like to find out how many peeps here have actually successfully built their own wooden box mods. I'm pretty handy and I'm really looking forward to this project. This is an open invitation to some advice, pics of your mods and even an idea or 2, if you want to share it.
I'm would like to build up a hardware just below this post, so will reserve some space, but please I would really appreciate some input from the pro's and handymen.


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

Box Mod V1 Design


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

Parts List:
* Wood for box mod (Type, size , Supplier to be updated)
* Side Panels - Brushed Aluminium - Supplier to be updated
* 510 connector - Supplier ??
* Copper conductivity wire - Supplier ??
* Battery springs - Can Reo Springs work? - Supplier: Vapour Mountain - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reo-springs/
* Positive connector for Battery - Supplier ???
* Door Magnets - Reo Door magnet - Supplier: Vapour Mountain - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reo-magnets/
* Push Button - 19mm Vandal Proof Round Flat Push button switch - Supplier: Communica - http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P3115085457
* Battery - 2500mAH eFest IM$ 18650 (35A) - Supplier: Vapour Mountain -
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/18650-efest-imr-2500mah-35a/

*Please comment on the parts, advice and power ratings that I might have missed.*


----------



## Ferdi (22/10/14)

Heres one a buddy built for me. Its plain and simple and works really great.









sent from my nokia 5110

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (22/10/14)

would be much nicer if you can get access to a cnc router and have it cut from a single piece.
does anyone on the forum have such a toy?


----------



## Ferdi (22/10/14)

How its looking now.





sent from my nokia 5110

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (22/10/14)

I used a router and hammer and chisel.. first route out the main section in a big piece of block.. then when that's done, you carve it out with a chisel and hammer.. a lot of sanding is needed to perfect it. Once it's good enough, you cut out the actual mod(box), the walls, top and bottom.. after that you just keep perfecting it to the way you want..

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

You go any pics @Nooby ?


----------



## Nooby (22/10/14)

Which pics? I was silly not to keep pics of my progress! I was just focusing on getting it done that I never evens thought of it..


----------



## Nooby (22/10/14)

Also, your depth depends on how thick your battery will be and how thick your door will be. Your width will depend on what you will put inside (also keep in mind where your switch will go along with how long it is)


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Wish I was handy.....will be following this thread with interest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

@Nooby , pics of the finished result, open doors, wiring. Anything. Clouds!


----------



## Nooby (22/10/14)

Teaser for now lol...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Harryssss (22/10/14)

So after I have seen @capetocuba Red Sky Cruiser and what you guys are doing I "sommer" jumped and 
did a box and will fit the rest of the goodies tomorrow night and finish it off

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## capetocuba (22/10/14)

Looks great! You making this a bf?


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

My idea is to start off as a top feed, but design the form factor to be upgraded to a bf. So I need to still get the size of the 6ml bottels and will allow that space next to the battery for future upgrades....
If this is gonna work, I dunno.


----------



## Harryssss (22/10/14)

The juice bottle one of the damn things that takes up a lot of space and then the press here window he he he 
here`s one of my other projects

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rellik (22/10/14)

@Harryssss , How are you cutting out the side panels without messing up the pattern of the wood?


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

@Rellik the best way is cut the side where you want your door, lid or side panel thicker and then cut you cover out of that part
and match the gran up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> So after I have seen @capetocuba Red Sky Cruiser and what you guys are doing I "sommer" jumped and
> did a box and will fit the rest of the goodies tomorrow night and finish it off
> View attachment 13657
> View attachment 13658
> ...





Harryssss said:


> The juice bottle one of the damn things that takes up a lot of space and then the press here window he he he
> here`s one of my other projects
> View attachment 13666




@Harryssss absolutely stunning mate. looking great. must say very clean cuts and clear attention to detail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (23/10/14)

Thanks, Makes sense @Harryssss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (23/10/14)

Nicely done @Harryssss! South Africa is full of talent.. come on guys, jump on the DIY bus, it's fun and an awesome feeling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

Well said @Nooby we are looking at and working on getting more of the parts manufactured here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (23/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> Well said @Nooby we are looking at and working on getting more of the parts manufactured here.



If you dont charge an arm and a leg for the stuff you will have a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rellik (23/10/14)

@Nooby and @Harryssss Can you guys check my parts list, if anything is missing. 
I also have 2 questions. 
What thickness wire do you guys use to connect to the battery. Will 1.5mm wire be thick enough, or should I go 2.5mm.
What do you guys use for the battery positive connector?


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Rellik said:


> @Nooby and @Harryssss Can you guys check my parts list, if anything is missing.
> I also have 2 questions.
> What thickness wire do you guys use to connect to the battery. Will 1.5mm wire be thick enough, or should I go 2.5mm.
> What do you guys use for the battery positive connector?



I'm jumping in here; for pure mechanical use solid copper wire, and if you put an electronic regulated module in, use stranded wire because of the high switching frequency. Use the thickest wire you are comfortable with - to limit voltage drop. For wire thickness you can use the following guideline:

0.1mm per 1A, i.e 15A x 0.1 = 1.5mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nooby (23/10/14)

510 connector - Join in on the Group by from Fat daddy vapes (He has a wood version which is 3mm longer than the shorty 510)
Battery Spring - I am using a Reo spring, it works perfectly and also offers protection by collapsing if anything shorts
Positive connector - I am currently using the 510 positive connector as the positive contact(directly)
Wire - As per Johan, I am using a solid piece of copper wire which I took from my remote receive(The antenna) It is about 1.5mm - 2mm


----------



## Nooby (23/10/14)

johan said:


> I'm jumping in here; for pure mechanical use solid copper wire, and if you put an electronic regulated module in, use stranded wire because of the high switching frequency. Use the thickest wire you are comfortable with - to limit voltage drop. For wire thickness you can use the following guideline:
> 
> 0.1mm per 1A, i.e 15A x 0.1 = 1.5mm



I agree with you... 

Currently, I have no soldering in the Wooden mod, I didn't need to for now. However, when I do eventually regulate it, the wire will be changed, as well as soldering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

For battery connectors I use copper ore brass plate you can buy from electrical shop and springs I`m waiting for a local supplier to
send me the price on manufacturing the springs & cable 1mm can handle 8Amp 1.5mm - 12Amp


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

And the solid copper wire you can shape and it will keep the shape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> For battery connectors I use copper ore brass plate you can buy from electrical shop and springs I`m waiting for a local supplier to
> send me the price on manufacturing the springs & cable 1mm can handle 8Amp 1.5mm - 12Amp



Yes agree, but it depends on length of wire as well, in mod the lengths are quite short therefore the difference 1mm = 10A vs 8A etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

True @johan Thanks the books take length of cable as a factor as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (23/10/14)

Thanks for the info so far @johan , @Harryssss and @Nooby .
I will definately look into that group buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (23/10/14)

This is one of the ones I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (23/10/14)

Wow, beautiful wood @Zeki Hilmi . Where did you get the wood from?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (23/10/14)

@Rellik It's a piece of Imbuia that I had.


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

Well got home and started on her and so far so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rellik (23/10/14)

Wow. She's a beaut.. I am still in search af a piece of wood that speaks to me... Good work dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (23/10/14)

How many wooden mods do you actually have there?????


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

1 x Eclipse 50w
1 x 60w (no name)
1 x 15w (no name)
1 x mech
and 20 off Eclipse bodies and outer frames


----------



## Harryssss (25/10/14)

Go started after work 17:00 and with lots of work 6 hours and done with the Bf


----------



## Rellik (27/10/14)

Here is a rough mockup of my idea.
I am going to try and keep it fairly compact.
The outside covers will be stainless covers. 

For those that know the Reo springs, under how much tension must that spring be?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

Hi Guys
I popped in to Communica and found the perfect switch. But they don't have anything I can use as a positive connection terminal.
What do you guys use for the positive terminal?


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

At the moment, my positive terminal of the battery is directly on the bottom of the 510 connector. I will need to change this once I get the bottom fed pin..


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

Yeah, I saw that, but does one use that is deemed safe enough for the amps we push through these babies ?


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

Is what safe?


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Hi Guys
> I popped in to Communica and found the perfect switch. But they don't have anything I can use as a positive connection terminal.
> What do you guys use for the positive terminal?



Maybe use another reo spring as a positive terminal? Cut it shorter if its a bit to long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

I am looking for a safe metal / copper terminal / connector for a positive terminal between the battery and the switch. I don't want to solder onto the battery, I need it to be removable.


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

Nooby said:


> Maybe use another reo spring as a positive terminal? Cut it shorter if its a bit to long?



Was thinking of something on those lines. Maybe cut the spring off completely and just use the base to solder the positive wire onto it. Good Idea, Thanks!


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Was thinking of something on those lines. Maybe cut the spring off completely and just use the base to solder the positive wire onto it. Good Idea, Thanks!



You just need any metal base that has a slight bump in the center to make contact with the battery..


----------



## Rellik (28/10/14)

Nooby said:


> You just need any metal base that has a slight bump in the center to make contact with the battery..


Yeah, but everyone is safety cautious about what size wire and the connectors , switches etc, to ensure that nothing overheats or burns. I don't want something as small as a little piece of contact to be the weakest link in the safety of the mod, if you understand what I mean.

I am hoping to be able to build 0.6 - 0.8 ohm coils on the mod, without sacrificing body parts


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

Lol.. yeah I'm running a 1 - 1.2 ohm coil at the moment in the wood box. My Reo has the 0.6 ohm. The thing with some communica's switches is, they are 2 to 3 amps. However, it's only momentary. But I wouldn't push it to much...


----------



## Rellik (14/1/15)

Ok, so I have received just about all my goods. So I'm gonna resurrect this thread again.

Hardware Items bought thus far:
Wood - Some samples from Rarewoods - Western Red, Boire and Burmese Teak
Vapour Mountain - Reo Spring, Reo door magnets
Fat Daddy Vapes - 510 V3 V3 Woo, 22mm Washer, (Also bought a 510BF Wood & BF Bottle attachment for a later mod  )
Communica - Vandal proof S/S finish button

I have done 2 designs (Concept ideas, hopefully the woodwork part works.....) On the attached designs, I am comparing the 2 designs to a Hana, as everyone has a good idea of the size of the Hana). I would like some input as to which form factor you guys think will work better.....


Width Comparison



And a height comparison

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

What amps can that switch handle? You should be careful with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (14/1/15)

zadiac said:


> What amps can that switch handle? You should be careful with that.


From what I understand, I will need to put a mosfet on there to protect the switch, still need to go buy that at Communica.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

Yeah, you're right. Or make it full mechanical, then you won't need a mosfet 

Have a look at this video:


----------



## Rellik (14/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, you're right. Or make it full mechanical, then you won't need a mosfet
> 
> Have a look at this video:




I thought about that yes, but the button is so pwetty!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/1/15)

Rellik said:


> Ok, so I have received just about all my goods. So I'm gonna resurrect this thread again.
> 
> Hardware Items bought thus far:
> Wood - Some samples from Rarewoods - Western Red, Boire and Burmese Teak
> ...


great stuff @Rellik seems you have it all going now. Cant wait to see you end result.


----------



## The Golf (15/1/15)

Definitely need a mosfet (3034) and 15k resistor possibly for the switch its only a 3a switch. Those numbers are from memory resistor not that important though as it doesn't have to be exactly 15k.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/1/15)

Communicas mosfets aren't good enough @Rellik I've got a few extra. Will whatsapp you now


----------



## zadiac (15/1/15)

Yeah, I agree. The one that the guy in the vid I posted use, is the right one. You can buy them locally too. About R38 each.
http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/mosfet-transistors/6887204/


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/1/15)

I was just looking at these box mods from FT http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011526/2082101-beast-box-styled-mechanical-mod
What do you guys think of using copper tape instead of the wiring? It looks easier and takes up less space.


----------



## zadiac (15/1/15)

I don't trust the copper tape with vaping stuff. I'd rather go for wiring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

@Rellik rather buy your mosfets from RS Electronics, you're going to pay a little bit more, but you will get the authentic part as Communica is known for selling grey parts. I've posted circuits in the past on this forum, so just go through the modders threads.


----------



## Rellik (15/1/15)

Thanks @johan
Will look for them circuits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (19/2/15)

Ok. So i know this has been a long project and the updates have been slow, but I have at last managed to finish this box mod. I already have the next design in my head, and that one will go alot quicker. But here are the pics:










And this one is a different door design that I am playing with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD (19/2/15)

Rellik said:


> Ok. So i know this has been a long project and the updates have been slow, but I have at last managed to finish this box mod. I already have the next design in my head, and that one will go alot quicker. But here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic mate  I can imagine the joy of vaping your own creation, great stuff.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (19/2/15)

Looks awesome man great job!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/2/15)

@Rellik awesome craftsmanship. one can see the amount of time that went into it and it really paid off. Looks great bud!


----------



## Rellik (20/2/15)

Thanks guys. She's my first, so she's very special


----------



## Alex (20/2/15)

Looks great, and I recognize a Hard Disk Magnet there?


----------



## Rellik (20/2/15)

Haha, yes it is  The y are nice and thin and quite powerfull


----------

